# new to kayaking



## IrishNC (May 31, 2014)

Hello All,

I purchased a tarpon 100 b/c I found a really good deal on it. I am 6ft 4 and weigh 210lbs, am I going to be to big for this boat? I read plenty of reviews on paddling.net and there were guys larger than me raving about this kayak. I wanted a smaller kayak to fish small rivers in my area but I also wanted the ability to paddle offshore. I have kayaked offshore in much smaller sit in models so I was thinking 10 ft would be a step up from what I am used to. As I await the kayaks arrival I am wondering if I may have made a mistake. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

IrishNC said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I purchased a tarpon 100 b/c I found a really good deal on it. I am 6ft 4 and weigh 210lbs, am I going to be to big for this boat? I read plenty of reviews on paddling.net and there were guys larger than me raving about this kayak. I wanted a smaller kayak to fish small rivers in my area but I also wanted the ability to paddle offshore. I have kayaked offshore in much smaller sit in models so I was thinking 10 ft would be a step up from what I am used to. As I await the kayaks arrival I am wondering if I may have made a mistake. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


IMHO you will not be happy with that sized yak for the size you are.. Should have went with a t-120 or a Ride. The 100 is used as a "KIDS" Kayak.. It will not track well... Hope this helps.. Would have been better to ask the question before buyin.. JMHO... JAM


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

The size will only be relevant when it comes to your own personal comfort level.

I had a client last year who was a Coastie that was just transferred to Elizabeth City from Key West.

He was a very tall guy like you and made light work of a Tarpon 100.

The man was very comfortable in his 100 and had put down tarpon, bones, permit, etc while stationed in the Keys.

The 1st Cobia Matt Lusk landed was from a tarpon 100. He was a fair ways offshore when he did so..

That boat can handle anything you want it too...It's just a matter if you feel comfortable in it.

You will not have much in the way of storage, but then again--you don't need much to kill fish.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Let us know how you like it...

JAM


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

IrishNC said:


> I have kayaked offshore in much smaller sit in models ...


Wow, what were you in, white water kayaks or did you have a skirt? I can't imagine taking a rec or angler SIK off shore.


----------



## IrishNC (May 31, 2014)

So i have had plenty of time to break in my T100. I'd have to say for a quick go to boat for fishing lakes and rivers you can't beat it. The kayak is light, fast, and allows me to cover distance quickly. I'm 6'4 and I have plenty of room and I can fish for many hours without getting soar. Fishing Offshore is a different situation though. I feel like the boat is not as stable as I would like on rough days. I have yet to flip her and i have gotten good and utilizing space but I could definitely use a bigger boat while offshore.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

12' kayak would best suit your needs. Small enough for creeks and rivers, yet not to small for bigger waters. JMO


----------

